# healthy weight question



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Could anyone please advise me of what a healthy weight is for a mouse, young and adult? I have a few boys looking a tad porky and I'm going to get weights for all my mice to keep a record of. Just wondered what is considered as a healthy weight.
Thanks


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Appropriate weight to age is really very variable, because different lines of mice vary in size quite a bit. A good British pale self would be easily twice the weight of an American pet shop mouse of the same age. Until you know what's normal for your lines, try to go by the look of the mouse, rather than the scale.


----------

